# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversational marketing platform, Botco.ai, Inc., Scottsdale, Arizona, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Botco.ai, Inc.

botco.ai/botco-ai-product

----------


## Airicist

Why Botco.ai in 90 seconds

Jan 20, 2020




> Learn why botco.ai was started and how it's changing the marketing automation landscape in only 90 seconds.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Botco.ai Launches Version 2.0 Of Its Conversational Chat Platform, Featuring Contextual Chat Marketing And Advanced Analytics"

April 22, 2021

----------

